# How can I find pictures for settings in old macedonia?



## Theglasshouse (Jun 27, 2018)

Currently, I am going to use Netflix. But the options of ancient cities with pictures are daunting. I need to narrow it down. I am trying to write a short story in the oldest parts of Macedonia. Today I found stobi, and I am going to quote some random quotes from quora:



> Stobi was an ancient town of Paeonia and later turned into the capital of the Roman province of Macedonia Salutaris (now near Gradsko in the Republic of Macedonia). Stobi was founded in the Archaic period (800 BC – 500 BC). Another old town of Macedonia is Ohrid, which has edifices built around 400 BC.
> 
> 
> Early Modern Ukraine, and Slavic areas pictures of village articles




https://www.quora.com/What-settings...e-standard-medieval-setting-in-fantasy-worlds

How do I make the research easier? I don't know any cities in Macedonia, I sort of need an overview or some article. Stobi is a not a good place to start and I need to research further it seems. It's a city of archeological digs with excavations. It is currently in the restoration process. Google is a no go, because all the images they have and videos mean its a barren place with no human life.

My real question is, is there a better way to research setting in Macedonia?

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/287878601165586354/

Ohrid looks like a decent setting, I'll update much later if I get results. I am using pin interest, I disqualified Stobi.



> Ohrid, Macedonia. Ohrid is a small resort city on the hilly shores of Lake Ohrid in the southwest of the Republic of Macedonia. In the city’s compact old town, medieval churches, monasteries and open-air ruins stand alongside traditional houses with red-tiled roofs. The massive walls of the centuries-old Samoil’s Fortress, at the top of the hill, dominate the city skyline.



I think this is one of the cities mentioned that is old in Macedonia. Any superior approaches to research are welcome.

I found a video on things to do and see in Ohrid, so that solved some problems.

[video=youtube;kCbEjT3VERY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCbEjT3VERY[/video]

So I guess now I need to research the history, culture, and climate of the places, flora, and fauna if that does become important.

This is sort of what I did want to find. Looks like I panicked since this is the first time researching it. It has been all guesswork. When I went to Canada some years ago it was a tourist trip. So I am using my experience to improve my research skills.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 27, 2018)

Have you tried googling with a specific date you have in mind. You will struggle to find images after a certain time period, whether they be blue prints of pictures of the streets due to there not being the technology around at the time. Have you tried searching for historical periodicals that focus upon that area? If you can not find images or sources, then you will have to research neiighbouringcontries and base your writing on those.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes that is good advice. I'll use a map in those cases to guess (while also researching if it is a tourist area. I think that should do the trick). But thanks for the help H. Brown. I think based on tourism experiences I found something that works. I'll use your advice if I get stuck. Thanks for giving me the advice H Brown. I'll be using it. If it is a touristic area I might also find it on youtube which is the best thing that can happen. I can't describe by pictures alone.

As for specific dates, anything with old architecture is what I want to find. Originally I did not know what I wanted. I did find old places that might be good for a medieval setting.

I'll keep researching between today and tomorrow. If I get stuck I'll post a question and I appreciate the help I get. I appreciate people who are generous with their time.


----------

